# new driver, new car! 96 2.2T



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey guys i'm new to audi and I bought this 96 S6 2.2 turbo and I'd like some tips to get it more powerfull in a near future???


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=261
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...17600
http://www.034motorsport.com/i...63_73
add $$$$$$$$ and stir


----------



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

do you think it worth it investing in a car that is VGA but as 135 000 km ? And how do you put picture on the forum so everybody can see that it still look brand new for a 13 yrs old car!!!


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

of course it's worth it....135,000 KM's is nothing on these cars. That's just broken in.............Most guys are pushing closer to 300,000 KM's (fortunately I'm lower than yours...lol, but not by much)
To post a pic, you have to first upload it to the web somewhere like photobucket (or similar) and then paste the url in between img tags.
example:
{img}http://your picture adress goes here.com{/img}
except, instead of the { } brackets, you use [ ]
that's it......


_Modified by speedtek40 at 11:49 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

here some pics! thats only the body Ill let you see the Engine next time I get to do a photoshoot hehe














































_Modified by Alex164 at 5:53 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

looks good, you should throw on 8 or 10 mm spacers for your wheels so they'll sit flush....then it would look even more badass


----------



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

speedtek did u put all the stuff you recommanded me earlier on your s6??


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

no, just running an 034 Stage 1 chip and diverter valve currently. Next year I want to throw in a full GT28RS turbo kit and software........we'll see how it goes. All it takes is $$$$$$....LOL


----------



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

nice! and now your car has how much torq??


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

it has enough...lol....never dynoed it.
034 claims ~30 lbs/ft increase with the stage 1 chip


----------



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

maybe you should dyno it, juste to be sure this chip thing is not a scam....I heard a lot of story on chips... and 30lbs more of torq is a lot so I guess you must see a big difference on your 0-100kmh??? no? and did you installled it yourself?


----------



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

could you give me the link of the chip you bought for your s6 plz...???


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh, it's working...lol. The car is a lot faster with the chipped ECU. Especially when passing on the highway. It's not as quick as my old MTM 1+ setup on the 96, but it also doesn't ping like a mofo when you put your foot in it.
Link to 034 Stage 1 chip
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...18674
browse around their site, they specialize in tuning AAN motors. They have some pretty nice turbo upgrade kits.
I would also recommend joining up over at quattroworld forums and/or audiworld forums
http://forums.quattroworld.com/s4s6/
http://forums.audiworld.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25
there is far more knowledge and experience over there.......










_Modified by speedtek40 at 10:23 PM 9-21-2009_


----------

